# TC Club question



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Does the subscription now have to be manually activated? When I did it the first time (I took David up on his refund offer a while back), I recall being able to immediately access the private forum and all new features, but now I can't.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Neenahboy...

Thanks for asking. Yes, it is all automatic. If you sign up, you will immediately begin to see the perks and benefits described in the announcement.

Look forward to having you in the club.

-Jeff


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jeff - When the TC Club first started, I asked for the option to not have the TC CLUB MEMBER badge under my name. It wasn't considered then, but I'd like to reopen my request.

If you give me the option of not displaying the badge, I will join the TC CLUB that same day. Deal?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

macquariumguy said:


> Jeff - When the TC Club first started, I asked for the option to not have the TC CLUB MEMBER badge under my name. It wasn't considered then, but I'd like to reopen my request.
> 
> If you give me the option of not displaying the badge, I will join the TC CLUB that same day. Deal?


Thanks for the suggestion, for sure. I just want to make a clear distinction here... It's not that your suggestion wasn't considered, along with many others, it's that we have either A) not had time to implement it or B) have decided not to go in that direction, or C) haven't decided yet. But this suggestion, along with every other one that's been made, is carefully considered. Just wanted to take the opportunity to make sure everyone knew that.

That said, we're not sure we're going to go with this particular suggestion. Jury's still out. Although I definitely understand your request, and will follow-up here if we ultimately decide to make that change.

Thanks for posting the suggestion!


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

ditto. I might pay, but only if no badge.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Y'all don't want to show that you're part of the super secret club?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I would answer that question, but only in the super secret club thread titled: Let's talk trash about Havana Brown


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

My big question is why are they giving away Neuros devices on the TiVo forum?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was thinking about those prizes too. The "grand prize" is not something I would even be interested in. Why not a TiVo HD or something?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

eddyj said:


> I would answer that question, but only in the super secret club thread titled: Let's talk trash about Havana Brown


I thought duplicate threads were frowned upon??


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I thought duplicate threads were frowned upon??


Not a duplicate. I meant the same one where we have been talking about her all these months.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Neenahboy said:


> Does the subscription now have to be manually activated? When I did it the first time (I took David up on his refund offer a while back), I recall being able to immediately access the private forum and all new features, but now I can't.


I probably shouldn't jump in here, but since it wasn't mentioned, I'll add that if you pay for a subscription using an "e-check", then PayPal won't consider the transaction completed until about three days later (to allow for the transfer of funds) at which point the forum will be notified and your access would be upgraded.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Something weird happened with Neenahboy's registration that I can't explain. I've tracked it down and fixed it. If anyone else that's signed up has issues accessing TC Club, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Jeff Block said:


> Something weird happened with Neenahboy's registration that I can't explain. I've tracked it down and fixed it. If anyone else that's signed up has issues accessing TC Club, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey! We asked yo to keep him out!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

mrmike said:


> My big question is why are they giving away Neuros devices on the TiVo forum?


I can answer that. Many people here at TCF already have a TiVo. We've given away TiVo's before, and the response is usually pretty ho-hum. The Neuros devices are something different, and we think they are complementary to the TiVo. IE, a TiVo owner might enjoy having one because it gives you the ability to do something new and interesting.

Part of our sponsorship of TCF is hopefully to find some new and interesting things to offer (and yes, we hope folks actually come to us if they want to purchase these things); and that is why we are supplying some of these cool products for the giveaway.

Hope that helps and sorry, I didn't see this until now.

Lou


----------

